# Help Me Out Houston Herfers



## pathman (Oct 15, 2006)

I will be heading to Houston on Friday Dec. 28th and will be staying through the weekend. I'm going to be hitting as many shops as possible and would really love to put a herf together one or both nights I'm in town. If you guys set it up, I'll bring the smoke. 

Mike Adams
Avalon Cigars


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

alright Houston herfers, set aside some time to hook up with Mike. He is a great BoTL and his cigars are top notch.

scottie


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

We'll get something planned. Where do you think he would like Scottie?


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

rack04 said:


> We'll get something planned. Where do you think he would like Scottie?


well, Serious is a customer for him and he knows the ladies at the Briar Shoppe. Downing Street would not be bad and maybe Richmond Avenue (even though they do not have much room in their humi). So, anywhere he can sit with y'all and smoke and talk cigars (all cigars not just Avalon as this guy knows a TON) would be great.

scottie


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

That's going to be a busy weekend for me so I can't promise but I'm hoping I'll be able to hook up with you at some point. :cb


----------



## 12stones (Jan 6, 2006)

I should be able to hook up for a smoke or two on the weekend. As we get closer we'll see what we can put together.


----------



## pathman (Oct 15, 2006)

Alright guys, I'm back from Miami and am starting to focus in my Houston trip. Let's put something together. I know its sort of a holiday weekend, but I'm sure we can pull something off. I'll bring plenty of our cigars to sample.


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

pathman said:


> I will be heading to Houston on Friday Dec. 28th and will be staying through the weekend. I'm going to be hitting as many shops as possible and would really love to put a herf together one or both nights I'm in town. If you guys set it up, I'll bring the smoke.
> 
> Mike Adams
> Avalon Cigars


So you're going to be in Houston Friday and Saturday evening?

Friday evening's definitely out for me--we're doing the Nutcracker--but Saturday evening might be do-able.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

volfan said:


> alright Houston herfers, set aside some time to hook up with Mike. He is a great BoTL and his cigars are top notch.
> 
> scottie


Had a chance to meet Mike this past weekend in Florida.
Great BOTL and a generous one.
Show him a good time in Houston as I know you guys can party and show an out of towner like me a great time.
Hope I too can meet up with you (Houston) guys again some day soon.


----------



## 12stones (Jan 6, 2006)

Saturday should be doable for me too!


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

I'll have to play it by ear. Looks like I might be working that weekend.


----------



## Kojak (Nov 15, 2007)

Thanks for the offer Mike, I could definetly get myself and couple friends over to Serious Cigars Friday night. I have yet to try any of Avalons offerings.


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Mike and the crew from Avolon are DEFINATELY a crew to hang out with!!!! I had the chance to hook up with Mike and had a great time. Generous does not even come close to describing him. If you miss him, it will definately be your loss!!!!!!!


Ron


----------



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)

Guys, Mike will make sure that the gorillas become intimately acquainted with his brand. Herfing with him and the Avalon Crew is a must!!


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

I'd love to make it to this Houston Herf if I lived in the area. I've smoked many different Avalons courtesy of Mike. These are some great blends that you really should try.

Mike is all around great guy. I look forward to the day when I get a chance to herf with him.

Ji


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

Mike if you decide to visit Cigar Vault or Richmond Avenue Cigar it's close enough that I can leave work and herf for a little while. Just don't tell my boss. :tu


----------



## pathman (Oct 15, 2006)

All right guys, looks like I will be at Serious Cigars around 12 noon on Saturday, then I will visit the Briar Shoppe after that and would like spend the early evening at Downing Street. Let me know if any of you can come hang for a while. 

Mike Adams
Avalon Cigars


----------



## ptreed (Sep 12, 2007)

Mike,
See you at Serious!

ptreed


----------

